

I'm Writing a Ballblazer Clone in Common Lisp - davidtotoole
http://blocky.io/3x0ng.html

======
davidtotoole
For those who don't know: Ballblazer was a great game from Lucasfilm Games
back in the 80's, for various 8-bit home gaming and computer systems. I've
played it a bunch on the 7800 and that inspired me to write a pseudo-clone of
the game, with my own spin and with more selectable variations.

------
davidtotoole
I also found a really interesting paper about UNIX, Lisp, and Ballblazer:
[http://www.langston.com/Papers/vidgam.pdf](http://www.langston.com/Papers/vidgam.pdf)

------
davidtotoole
Previously discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2475210](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2475210)

